
Bruce Schneier: Want Real IoT Security? Have Uncle Sam Put Boots to Asses - rbanffy
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/11/09/bruce_schneier_want_real_iot_security_get_the_government_to_put_boots_to_asses/
======
matthewaveryusa
>"I don't think people are going to say I'm going to choose my refrigerator
based on the number of unwanted features that are in the device."

Somewhat unrelated but I recently bought a new car. I wanted leather, but the
trim where the leather was available also forced me to get their integrated
sat-nav. I explicitly didn't upgrade the trim because of that.

I think a part of the iphone's success was the feature of 'simplicity' \-- so
simplicity can sell.

I also think it's less a problem with consumers not choosing simple products,
and more a problem of manufacturers not offering simple products. When
product-rating is based on features, you're going to see the market cram as
many features as possible to get the highest ratings. Also, technology has
high margins.

